# Free pure-bred chicks later this spring



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok so I've started breeding Japanese bantams for a while now and ive decided to try to see how they do elsewhere so ive come tot he conclusion that if enough people would like them i would randomly select three people ( whos ay they would like them) and ship 5 chicks tot hem free of charge this soring.



I justw want to see how well they will do somewhere else too ( showing & against nature) so if yiu are intersted comment ont his thread saying so and i will have the drawing later to decide.



I hope people will do it ( they will get free chicks and i will be able to get feed back too  )


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I meant this spring


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If all goes well for you I know my daughter would love to try out Japanese Bantams. At our county fair there were zero Japanese Bantams.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like a Japanese bantam. Are you totally set on shipping 5 per person? I have a small flock and I'm working on having different breeds but I think adding a group of 5 would be too many. Let me know! I live in north Texas.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

5 was just a number i can go a little higher or a little lower as long as there are enough chicks to keep warm


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Would love to add them to the farm


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I would love to try some Japanese bantams! Add me to the list!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I would love to get some Jap Bantams! Never had any, but I would love to start! Thanks for starting this thing, I think it's great! Pick me please! lol


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Our So. cal suburban coop would love to add some new girls this spring! Add us to your list, please!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Entries end friday at 6:00 PM EST


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in West Virginia, my Granddaughter is VP of local FFA her Chickens/ eggs have placed as Grand Champion two years in a row. She mentioned she would like to get some Japanese Bantams a few weeks ago. If you would please add me to your list of persons you are considering. We would love to have some diversity in our coops. Thank You!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm from West Virginia too! Near clarksburg


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

surprise!! i decided to extend the date until February. but don't worry if a lot more people comment wanting to be entered i am going to split up categories into chronological groups. November-December, and January- February.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

NJ2wV where at? I'm in West Union.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Lost Creek. Your not too far away


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I love Japanese Bantams! They look so funny and adorable! I'll sign up to be added to the list!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Can u post a pic? I've never seen a Japanese Bantam.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Really? You could also type it in in Google images.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are what mine look like


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awwwww, very cute.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are beautiful!!! Talked with my Grand daughter this morning and she is excited that we may get a new breed! She is already talking about enlarging the run and coop just for them! Oh Lord I've created a monster!!! Lol


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> Those are beautiful!!! Talked with my Grand daughter this morning and she is excited that we may get a new breed! She is already talking about enlarging the run and coop just for them! Oh Lord I've created a monster!!! Lol


HAHA When i first started my parents said i could get 8 chickens, now i have 27&3 geese! They created a monster out of me too!!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh I'm getting a Japanese bantam from my friend since one of my chickens was killed by a ****. Good thing is we caught and killed one. Yesterday and hopefully the fear stench and blood will keep other ***** away! RIP Autumn. 
P.S. my bantam will be named Winter, since she came after Autumn. Also interesting fact; it takes 4 shots to the head close ranged with a .22 to kill a **** completely.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a note! This is not a chickenforum.com give-away this is just one by me


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I would love to try japenese banties thanks!!


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Would love to try them here in Maryland. My daughter just loves raising the chicks.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

This is so nice of you to do!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

THE WINNERS ARE...........

1). MINMIN
2). MARANS GUY
3). APYL!!!


Congratulations!!!

PM me for a conformation and we will discuss a good date!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners !!! I hope you all enjoy your new babies this spring. !!


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

*Free Chicks*

I am so sorry I missed this post. I've been busy getting my coop ready for winter and trying to spend as much time as I can outdoors enjoying the relaxation of watching my peeps cluck, lay, play and everything else they do!

Since my son passed away in a tragic car accident a few years ago, my husband got me started with a few chickens to occupy my mind. They are the best therapy for me. I would have never thought! LOL

We are hoping/trying to win a coop also but seems like I'm not that lucky!
My husband will start building me a second coop because I would love to start another flock!

I live in Eastern North Carolina and I love it here. (Originally from Long Island NY).
I will find the time to learn all I can to keep happy healthy chickens and watch posts for more giveaways, coops & contests!

Thank you for sharing 

Congratulations to all the winners, I'm very happy & excited for all of you



matt_kas said:


> Ok so I've started breeding Japanese bantams for a while now and ive decided to try to see how they do elsewhere so ive come tot he conclusion that if enough people would like them i would randomly select three people ( whos ay they would like them) and ship 5 chicks tot hem free of charge this soring.
> 
> I justw want to see how well they will do somewhere else too ( showing & against nature) so if yiu are intersted comment ont his thread saying so and i will have the drawing later to decide.
> 
> I hope people will do it ( they will get free chicks and i will be able to get feed back too  )


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! 
Love that I/ We won. My Grand daughter just ran out screeching with surprise and excitement! She went to get the brooder box and lamp...lol. EGADS talk about creating a monster! Lol she just bypassed the abominable snowman!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! If you ever have chicks for sale I am interested in some!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I will keep that in mind thx


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> THE WINNERS ARE...........
> 
> 1). MINMIN
> 2). MARANS GUY
> ...


Awesome ! My kids will love them !


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

My Granddaughter went out to the chicken shed and got the brooder equipment. Already has it "set up" and ready for the babies. Do ya think someone is excited? Lol


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so excited! I wouldn't have though in a million years I would have won! I guess I'm so used to entering the BYC, Grit, Hobby Farms, and Chicken Forum contests and never winning, lol.  Thanks so much!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I know what you mean... I've not "won" anything in years! I'm just as excited but I'm not telling her! Lol.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats guys on winning them.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh Golly!!!! Brittany has told her FFA Supervisor she wants t show Japanese Bantams this year at Doddridge Co. Fair. That's in August so I doubt that's happening this year! Maybe NEXT year.


----------



## conman5656 (Dec 31, 2012)

Minmin1258 if you have any extras I would like to have some I live in Norfolk,VA


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Add me to that list.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ummm "contest" was over weeks ago! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Zacorra (Feb 9, 2014)

Shann0 said:


> I would like a Japanese bantam. Are you totally set on shipping 5 per person? I have a small flock and I'm working on having different breeds but I think adding a group of 5 would be too many. Let me know! I live in north Texas.


Excuse me for sticking in my 2 cents worth but I've raised Japanese Bantams among other show chickens for years and I know that all five would be very happy in a small 8' X 5' X 2.5' cage pf chicken wire with a top on it, with access to a small external coop with 2' legs. Easy to make of plywood and 2 X 2's with a hinged lid. One nest box in their yard would be fine. You wouldn't want to mix these in with larger breeds as they are so small that they would get picked on terribly. They make fine show birds to bring home blue ribbons, which is really a LOT of fun and boosts the pride. It would really work out fine if it just happened to be one rooster & four hens but if you got 2 roosters just built 2 cages & roosts and give each 2 hens. The roosters are the ones that really make out fine at country fairs because they are the ones with the big beautiful tails to get those blue ribbons. I know that you would have a lot of fun with them if you would just give them a chance.
On FaceBook I'm Zacorra OR Kathryn Encinas OR [email protected] for any questions please don't hesitate.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I live in new Hampshire and I only have silkies and looking for some different chicks to add to my flock. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

You could private message Mat I'm sure he would sell some eggs or possibly chicks. He's a very nice young man!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

